# Best Fruity Scents



## pgnlady (Nov 2, 2010)

A friend of mine really likes fruity smelling soaps.  I don't like food type scents personally so I have no idea what would be a good one.  Can you guys let me know what you're favorite fruity scent is and from whom you get it?  Thanks for the help


----------



## dubnica (Nov 2, 2010)

I love lemongras, lemon verbena and now I am in love with Fresh Mango from Bramble Berry.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 2, 2010)

Mango sorbet from WSP is to die for! People come back time & again for more & flip if I run out, like it's crack.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 2, 2010)

I second the Mango Sorbet from WSP- an awesome fruity scent.

Some others that I love:

-Mango Tea from SweetCakes

-Green Apple from SweetCakes

-Black Raspberry Vanilla from WSP (don't let the term vanilla fool you- it actually has no vanilla in it. It a real nice fruity blackberry scent)

-White Peach from The ScentWorks

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2010)

White peach is marvelous.

I personally avoid WSP.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 3, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> White peach is marvelous.
> 
> I personally avoid WSP.



Why, Carebear?  What should I know?

My favorites are:
Raspberry Lemonade-Aroma Haven
Blackberry Sage-Aroma Haven
Fresh Lemon Slices-DayStar (there are other good fresh lemons)
Pear Tranquility-DayStar
Pineapple Cilantro-Aroma Haven
Very Merry Cranberry-WSP (sort of a general "fruityness")  When people talk about "Fruit Loops" this is the scent I think of.

...and Raspberry Bombe from defunct Southern Soapers.  Need to find another good raspberry.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes I third White Peach :0) and my other fav at the moment is Kumquat from bramble berry


----------



## carebear (Nov 3, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their pricing policies have changed so many times, and then including shipping in the base pricing ended up costing me a lot more, and most recently they publically posted on Facebook the name of someone with whom they had a business dispute (they took it down after getting lots of responses asking what the bleep they thought they were doing).


----------



## Lolly (Nov 3, 2010)

I also don't care for food smells, but I do like these,
white peach
black raspberry vanilla
grapefruit- I like this in an essential oil, or pink grapefruit in a fo


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 3, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> ...their pricing policies have changed so many times, and then including shipping in the base pricing ended up costing me a lot more...



I'll ditto that!  They used to me my first choice but not anymore; can't afford their prices.  Don't mean to hijack this thread, just had to give my response to carebear.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 3, 2010)

peakcandles.com has many fruity smells, I like pomegranete, peac, passion/guava, white tea ginger, cranberry apple marmalade. Or try natures garden.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 3, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.  That was a smooth move.


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just soaped ginger pear from BB and it smells good, not too fruity/sweet.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 3, 2010)

-Black Raspberry Vanilla from WSP - yes, that one is really good too!

Mac Apple from BCN is spot on and crystal clear.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 3, 2010)

Carebear, if you don't like WSP, who do you order from?


----------

